# physical activity and IBS



## Hieromancer Mark (Aug 26, 2003)

I'm 17 years old and just recently found out I have IBS, and had it for about 2 years. I see a lot of people on here saying that vigorous physical activity helps them out. I've been going to the gym everday since I turned 16, I jog 3.5 miles one day, then the next just do vigorous weight lifting, and repeat the pattern on a daily basis. I've even heard someone say they felt really nasty but forced themself to go out and exercise anyways and they felt fine. But me? awwww, when i'm going through my little IBS symptoms, i'm like paralized... For the past 2 days I had to say no to going to the gym with my mom for IBS related reasons. And the one time I tried to go anyways, I found myself embaressingly running to the bathroom every 10 minutes














am I alone here? or do other people almost find themselves useless when going through the IBS problems? This really really sucks... i'm 17, I have enough things to worry about, and now I have my IBS symptoms to worry about which puts a huge handicap on my lifestyle! I find it overwhelming at many times =( but maybe it's because I just recently found out I have it, and that there is no cure







I would love to talk to other teens around my age who suffer the same situations I do.. IM me sometime on Hieromancer Mark


----------



## BeltaneFires79 (Aug 8, 2003)

I'm sixteen, and I go through almost exactly what you described! The first time I read about someone who did something despite their IBS acting up, I just sat there, staring at the screen, sure I had misread. Because for me, I'm lying curled up in a ball, barely able to move from the pain, or else running to the bathroom constantly. Physical exercise is hard for me when I'm having an IBS attack. Although, physical exercise is usually hard for me anyway, because I have many symptoms of Fibromyalgia (virtually all of them, but my doctor is reluctant to diagnose it...she's sending me to a neurologist soon, so he can make the diagnosis of either Fibromyalgia or Chronic Fatigue Syndrome. Then I will finally know exactly what's wrong with me, and why I constantly feel like I've been hit by a truck!







)But even before those symptoms, I was never able to even leave the house when my IBS was flaring up, let alone jog or play sports. I even had to quit cheerleading because of it (and also because of what could be fibromyalgia, or could be 'just nothing'). Glad to know I'm not the only one out there unable to do anything when having an attack...I was starting to think I was getting too lazy!


----------



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

hey dark mark. for me,. i used to run like crazy to lose weight. i went from 155 down to 97 and now im back up . ahaha. anyway, ill start running one day, then the next, i feel my ibs and im so mad coz its stops everything. anyway, just try to do some exercises at home when you can . do crunches. and watch what you eat. thats the only advice i can give you.


----------

